# Parallels Desktop (VM OS X)



## Ledvyc (24 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé par défaut la VM OS X de Parallels Desktop.
Est-ce que c'est normal d'avoir la fenêtre de la VM aussi petite et de ne pas avoir la possibilité de changer les paramètres et de ne pas avoir la possibilité de fermer la fenêtre avec le bouton rouge (suspendre) la VM ?
Sur une VM Windows tout fonctionne très bien 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Cordialement


----------



## Ledvyc (25 Septembre 2022)

Re, il y a une personne qui a installé OS X de Parallels Desktop avec ces mêmes problèmes ?


----------



## chafpa (25 Septembre 2022)

J'ai le même matériel que toi et n'ai aucun souci avec Windows 11 en MV sur Parallels 17.

D'ailleurs j'en ai jamais eu depuis que j'utilise Parallels ..... avec Windows 7, 8, 10 et maintenant 11 et Monterey mais j'ai toujours mis à jour PD .... quand il est en promo.


----------



## Ledvyc (25 Septembre 2022)

chafpa a dit:


> J'ai le même matériel que toi et n'ai aucun souci avec Windows 11 en MV sur Parallels 17.
> 
> D'ailleurs j'en ai jamais eu depuis que j'utilise Parallels ..... avec Windows 7, 8, 10 et maintenant 11 et Monterey mais j'ai toujours mis à jour PD .... quand il est en promo.


Salut, je ne parle pas de Windows mais de OS X qui propose de l'installer dans une VM dans Parallels Desktop


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> Salut, je ne parle pas de Windows mais de OS X qui propose de l'installer dans une VM dans Parallels Desktop


Tu ne peux pas changer la résolution, donc avec mon iMac 24" M1 je peux avoir ceci...




...ou cela en mode plein écran en faisant un clic sur le bouton vert...




...faire glisser la souris en haut de l'écran fera réapparaître la barre des menus et le bouton vert. Et non, pour mettre en pause, comme il n'y a pas le bouton rouge, il n'y a pas de pause depuis  sauf la possibilité de fermer la session...


----------



## Ledvyc (25 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas changer la résolution, donc avec mon iMac 24" M1 je peux avoir ceci...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 267371
> 
> ...


Oui, j'ai bien testé cela mais quand on ferme la VM puis qu'on la relance la fenêtre ne reste pas comme on veut elle reste petite au lancement


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> Oui, j'ai bien testé cela mais quand on ferme la VM puis qu'on la relance la fenêtre ne reste pas comme on veut elle reste petite au lancement


C'est normal, une machine virtuelle ne conserve pas les réglages d'affichage sur le Bureau de macOS  et Parallels Desktop ne sait pas le faire.


----------



## Ledvyc (25 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> C'est normal, une machine virtuelle ne conserve pas comme dans une version de macOS les réglages d'affichage et Parallels Desktop ne sait pas le faire.


Ok, alors pourquoi Parallels Desktop sauvegarde bien les réglages d'affichage pour les VM Windows ?


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> Ok, alors pourquoi Parallels Desktop sauvegarde bien les réglages d'affichage pour les VM Windows ?


Le fonctionnent d'une machine virtuelle de Windows ou Linux qui passe par l'interface de Parallels Desktop ne pose pas de problème. Tu remarqueras que pour TA machine virtuelle de macOS Monterey que tu n'as pas d'option de réglages pour changer le nombre de coeurs, de carte graphique, etc. Il n'y a aucun réglage possible, car là la machine virtuelle utilise à 100 % les composants de la carte mère du Mac utilisé. Alors, à quoi bon des réglages supplémentaires ?

Tu pinailles de trop, utilises ton Mac avec tes machines virtuelles et estimes toi heureux de pouvoir installer une version de macOS, car par le passé Apple en faisait l'interdiction.


----------



## chafpa (25 Septembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> Salut, je ne parle pas de Windows mais de OS X qui propose de l'installer dans une VM dans Parallels Desktop


Es-tu sûr que ce soit OS X qui le propose ?

Perso, jamais vu.

Par contre lors de l'installation de PD, lui le propose mais, et c'est là "le piège" la version qui sera installée depuis PD ne sera en aucun cas activée (expérience vécue) !

Si tu veux l'activer, le prix risque d'être plein pot. 

J'ai toujours installé PD et acheté Windows séparément de ce qui est proposé à cause de cela.

Il suffit d'arpenter un peu le Net pour trouver Windows 11, par exemple, à un prix beaucoup plus abordable ....


----------



## Ledvyc (25 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Le fonctionnent d'une machine virtuelle de Windows ou Linux qui passe par l'interface de Parallels Desktop ne pose pas de problème. Tu remarqueras que pour TA machine virtuelle de macOS Monterey que tu n'as pas d'option de réglages pour changer le nombre de coeurs, de carte graphique, etc. Il n'y a aucun réglage possible, car là la machine virtuelle utilise à 100 % les composants de la carte mère du Mac utilisé. Alors, à quoi bon des réglages supplémentaires ?
> 
> Tu pinailles de trop, utilises ton Mac avec tes machines virtuelles et estimes toi heureux de pouvoir installer une version de macOS, car par le passé Apple en faisait l'interdiction.


Merci pour ces précision


----------



## Ledvyc (25 Septembre 2022)

chafpa a dit:


> Es-tu sûr que ce soit OS X qui le propose ?
> 
> Perso, jamais vu.
> 
> ...


Non, c'est Parallels Desktop qui le propose pour installer une VM


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2022)

chafpa a dit:


> Es-tu sûr que ce soit OS X qui le propose ?


Vous n'êtes pas sur la même longueur d'onde. 

Avec un Mac et une puce M1, Parallels Desktop proposera d'office d'installer une version de Windows 11 ARM. Cette version sera la dernière proposée par Microsoft, soit la version 22H2 et devra bien entendu être activée avec un n° de licence.

Notre ami Ledvyc parlait de la version de macOS Monterey qui est proposée dans l'interface de Parallels Desktop.


----------

